# Transformatori >  12v to 6,8

## Musiits

vai varat paskatīties kas man ir nepareizi man vajag stabilizētu spriegumu 6v želejas akumulatoram, lai viņu var pastāvīgi turēt pie lādētāja. es uzliku 9v krenu pieliku tranzistoru npn KT817, bet man kaut kas nestrādā, jo spriegums ir 8,2 un shema izskatās šādi



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## JDat

Varbūt tev derēja LM317? varētu ar 2 pretestībām uzlikt vajadzīgo spriegumu. CIk liela strāva plūdīs ķēdē? Kas ir želejas akumulators?  ::  Vispār šitā simulēt krenu varētu būt stipri nepareizi.

----------


## next

Sheema nepareiza, straadaat nevar.
Bet kautkas tur ir beigts vai nepareizi salodeets jo spriegums aizdomiigi liels, neatstaaj iesleegtu - uzspraags veel tas akjis.

PS. Pieleca, kt818 jau ir pnp.

----------


## habitbraker

Kas ir krens ?  ::

----------


## JDat

> Kas ir krens ?


 Cik zinu, tad par kreniem dēvē stabilizatorus ar fiksētu spriegumu. Piemēram 7805, 7812, vai, autora gadījumā, 7809. Kāpēc? KP142EH5 ir attāls padomju līdzinieks augstākminētajiem. Ja izmet ciparus, tad Paliek KPEH. Esmu latgalītē redzējis marķējumu KPEH5 uz 3 kāju mikrenes. Kaut kā tā globālos vilcienos. Niansēs pastāstīs padomju detaļu pazinēji.  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Paldies skaidrs.




> PS. Pieleca, kt818 jau ir pnp.


 Ja tas tranis ir PNP tad kādā veidā tur kautkāds spriegums uz aķa var būt?

----------


## next

> Ja tas tranis ir PNP tad kādā veidā tur kautkāds spriegums uz aķa var būt?


 Emiterpaareja jau lielu sprostspriegumu tureet nevar, gan jau ka caursista.

----------


## Musiits

> Sheema nepareiza, straadaat nevar.
> Bet kautkas tur ir beigts vai nepareizi salodeets jo spriegums aizdomiigi liels, neatstaaj iesleegtu - uzspraags veel tas akjis.
> 
> PS. Pieleca, kt818 jau ir pnp.


 kļūda rakstot man ir 817 npn. aķi vēl klāt neesmu licis, jo shēmai jāstrādā arī bez slodzes pareizi tikai nezinu kur ir kļūda.

----------


## ddff

Kaadu izejas straavu vajag?

ddff

----------


## next

Kt817 buus gruuti jaudu izkliedeet ( ja straavas maz tad vinju tur vispaar nevajag), un bez slodzes meeriit arii nav pareizi.
Es taisiitu kautkaa taa:

----------


## Musiits

> Kaadu izejas straavu vajag?
> 
> ddff


  ~400mA

----------


## Musiits

> Kt817 buus gruuti jaudu izkliedeet ( ja straavas maz tad vinju tur vispaar nevajag), un bez slodzes meeriit arii nav pareizi.
> Es taisiitu kautkaa taa:


 kas ir tas 7809?

----------


## next

> ~400mA


 Pieliec tam krenam radiatoru un  triis diodes  un aizmirsti par tranjiem.

----------


## JDat

> kas ir tas 7809?


 Nokritu no taburetes aiz smiekliem.  ::  Kas ir KPEH 9 ?

Tāda sajūta ka skolas laiks klāt un skolnieki vakaros sēž vairāk pie datoriem un izgudro muļķības.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Paskaties, kā tas tiek darīts drošības sistēmu paneļos, kas ar želejas akumulatoru rezervējas. Viss atkarīgs no ekspluatācijas apstākļiem. Pagaidām nav skaidrs, kas tavā gadījumā ir galvenais barotājs - akumulators vai tīkls. Ja gribi pielādēt akumulatoru ar konstantu spriegumu, jāparedz strāvas ierobežošana gadījumam, ja akumulators būs dziļi izlādēts. Prastākais variants 6,8 V iegūšanai - ņemt 7806 un atbalsta galu likt pie "mīnusa" caur kādu mazu pretestību, t.i., pacelt to drusku augšā.

----------


## Zigis

> kas ir tas 7809?


 Tas ir KRENS, kurš dzimis otrpus bleķa aizkara ::

----------


## Ar4

78xx, vai kāda no LM338/317 u.c. + kāds strāvas ierobežotājs atkarībā no avota

----------


## defs

Uztaisi šo. Diode izejā
 vajag,lai akumulators nelādējās ārā ,ja nebūs spriegums no tīkla.Un uzregulē kādu spriegumu vajag. Virkne ar diodi vari slēgt arī pretestību,lai ierobežotu uzlādes strāvu. Es to shēmu no galvas uzzīmeju,tapēc precīzi neatceros pretestības un potenciometra lielumus.

----------


## janys

tadu var iegadaties veikala 7806 salvats.lv varbut vajag lielas kapacitates kondnsatorus salikt[attachment=0:25rlly8q]7806.JPG[/attachment:25rlly8q]

----------


## defs

http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?products_id=2568  -lūdzu,te ir.
http://www.argus.lv/pub/datasheets/LM317T.pdf  shema un tatašits arī.

----------


## Girco

KRENam izejas spriegumu var pacelt, arī slēdzot stabilitronu uz zemi - spriegums būs augstāks par stabilitrona spriegumu.
(ja nemaldos, mazu sprieguma pacelšanu varēja dabūt arī ar diodēm...)  ::

----------


## defs

> KRENam izejas spriegumu var pacelt, arī slēdzot stabilitronu uz zemi - spriegums būs augstāks par stabilitrona spriegumu.
> (ja nemaldos, mazu sprieguma pacelšanu varēja dabūt arī ar diodēm...)


 Tas pareizi. Tikai dabūt 6,8 ... tad jācīnās.Bet tāpēc jau ir gatava LM317.

----------


## Musiits

Ja gribi pielādēt akumulatoru ar konstantu spriegumu, jāparedz strāvas ierobežošana gadījumam, ja akumulators būs dziļi izlādēts. Prastākais variants 6,8 V iegūšanai - ņemt 7806 un atbalsta galu likt pie "mīnusa" caur kādu mazu pretestību, t.i., pacelt to drusku augšā.[/quote]

Ok man ir strāvas stabilizators 7806 cik mazu pretestību vajag, lai paceltu spriegumu? 

un kā ierobežot strāvu, ja akumulators būs izlādēts tukš un kāpēc tas ir jādara?

tā nav iekārta tas ir lukturis, kurš ir vajadzīgs tad kad nav elektrība laukos un kam ir 6v akumulatora baterija un viņa orģinālo lādētāju nevar turēt pie akumulatora ilgāk kā 17h tā rakstīts instrukcijā.
Tāpēc man vajag tādu kas ir patstāvīgi uzlādēts.

----------


## Musiits

> Ja gribi pielādēt akumulatoru ar konstantu spriegumu, jāparedz strāvas ierobežošana gadījumam, ja akumulators būs dziļi izlādēts. Prastākais variants 6,8 V iegūšanai - ņemt 7806 un atbalsta galu likt pie "mīnusa" caur kādu mazu pretestību, t.i., pacelt to drusku augšā.


 Ok man ir strāvas stabilizators 7806 cik mazu pretestību vajag, lai paceltu spriegumu? 

un kā ierobežot strāvu, ja akumulators būs izlādēts tukš un kāpēc tas ir jādara?

tā nav iekārta tas ir lukturis, kurš ir vajadzīgs tad kad nav elektrība laukos un kam ir 6v akumulatora baterija un viņa orģinālo lādētāju nevar turēt pie akumulatora ilgāk kā 17h tā rakstīts instrukcijā.
Tāpēc man vajag tādu kas ir patstāvīgi uzlādēts.

----------


## defs

Pretestības lielums atkarīgs no uzlādes stravas. Uzlādes strāva-no akumulatora kapacitātes. Bet vispār,cik esmu lasijis,nerekomendējas turēt akumulatoru pie lādētāja pastāvīgi-tas samazina akumulatora darba mūžu,tipa kaut kādi ķīmiskie procesi notiek...tāda garā.

----------


## habitbraker

http://www.rason.org/Projects/regulator/regulator.htm formula arī

Atstāt jau var ja nepārsniedz 6,8V. Tā taču visi UPS utt darbojas

----------


## next

Saakumaa bija rakstiits "zhelejas" - peec manas saprashanas tas ir svina skaabes akjis (taadiem ir pieljaujams bufera rezhiims).
Vinjiem parasti uz saaniem rakstiits ar kaadu I un liidz kaadam U var laadeet.

APC upsii prieksh akumulatora (12v) uztureeshanas ir neliels transformators kura ieksheejaa pretestiiba ierobezho straavu, aiz taa diozhu tilts ar kondensatoru, 7815 un divas virknee sleegtas diodes lai dabuutu vajadziigo spriegumu (apmeeram 13,6v).
Tad kad akumulators aiz vecuma mirst un bankas saiet uz iiso taa sheema atrodas pastaaviigaa paarslodzee un biezhi reizee ar akumulatoru jaamaina arii 7815.

PS.Lai ierobezhotu uzlaades straavu tavam laadeetaajam pirms stabilizatora var ielikt rezistoru.

----------


## Obsis

KPEH 5 = 142 EH 5 = LM 7805
KPEH 8 = 142 EH 8 = LM 7812

----------


## next

> KPEH 5 = 142 EH 5 = LM 7805
> KPEH 8 = 142 EH 8 = LM 7812


 Nu tu samaaciiji!
A kas pateiks ka kreniem burtus jaaskataas, jo spriegumi dazhaadi?
http://www.radioman.ru/sprav/1/kren.php

----------


## defs

> KPEH 5 = 142 EH 5 = LM 7805
> KPEH 8 = 142 EH 8 = LM 7812
> 
> 
>  Nu tu samaaciiji!
> A kas pateiks ka kreniem burtus jaaskataas, jo spriegumi dazhaadi?
> http://www.radioman.ru/sprav/1/kren.php


 
KPEH 8 = 142 EH 8 man liekas ,ka bija 9V,bet KPEH8A=12V

----------


## Obsis

Defs: pazemīgi pieņemu kritiku, man vesela kaste ar tiem mēsliem, bet tur ir tikai A burts. Tāpēc esmu iedzinis paurī, ka MAN citu nav kā 12V.

----------


## Obsis

Pardon krievu B nevis A.

----------

